# Blue-green algae



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

In my attempt to rid my aquarium of green thread algae using hydrogen peroxide, I noted that my BGA disappeared. Unfortunately the green thread algae is still barely hanging on.

I was using 2 mL of 3% hydrogen peroxide (from drugstore) per gallon. I continued running the filters and left the lights on during the treatment. I found that after day 3 or 4, the BGA just disappeared. My biofilter, plants and fish (white cloud minnows, cory cats) were not harmed. Think I lost a few nerite snails however. My amano shrimp are still happy.

Another option is to use erythromycin, however this may have more of an impact on your biofilter, although this is entirely safe for your plants, fish and invertebrates.

Good luck!


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Thx for the reply stan. I'm just curiuos could you elaborate on the dosage of peroxide. Is 3% a type of peroxide? Do you measure it with a dropper?


----------



## Stan the Man (Dec 12, 2005)

3% is the standard concentration of hydrogen peroxide that you buy off the shelf in the drug store. I use an eye dropper (5 mL) and this allows you to spot treat any areas.

I've started a 'thread' (excuse the pun) on our local aquaria website, which outlines my battle to date with green thread algae:

Plant Crazy 70g Planted tank in evolution - Page 9 - GTA Aquaria Forum - Aquarium Fish & Plants serving the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

Thx again Stan if the algae returns I'll give the peroxide a try.


----------



## jake (Feb 20, 2004)

A couple things always helped me get rid of BGA. 1) Having enough nitrates 2) Adding circulation to spots in the aquarium that have little or none. 

If I don't have low nitrates, I usually look at where the BGA is. If the plants aren't swaying a bit over there, I try to make it so they are by either adding a small powerhead, readjusting existing water returns, etc.

Besides the other options listed, blacking out the tank works as well. I usually use a layer or two of black trash bags and some tape for that. No lights for at least 3 days and nights or so, uncover and do a large water change, dose nitrates and then go from there. No peeking during the blackout, not even to feed fish.


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I've read BGA can be cause by low nitrates. My tank is newly set up with no fish or biological material other then the plants. Today is day no. 3 for the setup and the BGA is back in a small amount. I'm gonna start doseing it today with peroxide. Tomarrow I'm gonna add some hardy fish to try cycle the tank faster. I would get a biological starter like cycle or bactor plus but I'm extreemly short on funds.


----------



## cmoh (Sep 1, 2006)

I have this same problem with BGA and I'm just curious.. could somebody explain to me why dosing nitrates helps keep the BGA in check? Also, at what level should nitrate be dosed to?

TIA.


----------

